# WHat went wrong? curing or grow problems?



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

i recently harvested some Mango Kush that had very good green colors, however it was very "stringy" and not tight and compact as typical nugs are.  Also, although there is good crystalization the crystals look somewhat bland and hard to see against the green of the nug.  the herb also feels moist, i dried it for a few more days and used to airtight jar method but it isnt hardening up as much as i hoped.  Also, there is an insane amount of hairs on the nug, light to dark brown colored.  

i am very dissapoitnede by this bud, and im assuming it might be in the grow, perhaps not enoug CO2?  or wrong fertilizer?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

did you count weeks or harvest by trichs?


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

i veggied for a good 2 months before i changed teh light cycle. i flowered for a month and a week and then harvested.


i grew 2 plants under a 400 watt in my closet with a fan, so many not enogh air circulation?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

i'd say you harvested early.. thats just a guess though 6 weeks is early for anything i've grown


----------



## gmo (Aug 22, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> i flowered for a month and a week and then harvested.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Thats the problem 5 weeks is not near enough time for the buds to ripen.  9-12 weeks would have generated much different results and you probably would have been satisfied.  Try buying a pocket microscope at radio shack and do some reading on harvesting by trichs so that you don't harvest to early in the future.


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

yea i had a feeling it was early.   DOH.

at least i made some decent hash out of this stuff.  it smokes nice in papers because its slow burning and organic tasting, but in bongs in generates a misty harsh smoke.  its not "nuggy" or compact by any means, just fluffy and stringy are the best words to describe it.

my friend told me its because the grow room was too warm and i needed more circulation.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2008)

Like everyone else said u need to flower for atleast 8 weeks. Also the amount of light your plant gets will affect the bud formation.


----------



## seeker (Aug 31, 2008)

I've always been told that you should flower your crops twice as long as you veg them, so if you veg them for a month then flower them for 2 months minimum. of course flowering can take longer depending on the dominant strains involved, if it has more dominant Sativa strains then it will surely take longer to flower than Indica dominant strains.


----------



## lyfr (Aug 31, 2008)

seeker said:
			
		

> I've always been told that you should flower your crops twice as long as you veg them, so if you veg them for a month then flower them for 2 months minimum. of course flowering can take longer depending on the dominant strains involved, if it has more dominant Sativa strains then it will surely take longer to flower than Indica dominant strains.


 i have a plant 4 months in veg i been takin clones off that i'm going to flower...does this mean i should flower for 8 months?  and when i do hydro i veg only for 1 week...should i be flowering these for only 2 weeks.,.,.sorry, i couldn't resist


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL lyfr I was going to say the same you just beat me to it  

I'm suprised nobody asked this question:

CFL's OR HPS DURING FLOWER?!

This can make a big difference (not saying that the fact you chopped them down like half way through flower doesn't change it anyways lol.)

But hey, ANY EXPERIENCE IS EXPERIENCE NONE THE LESS!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 31, 2008)

he isn't questioning the amount of bud...

anyways u harvested too early a that is the problem.


----------



## seeker (Aug 31, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i have a plant 4 months in veg i been takin clones off that i'm going to flower...does this mean i should flower for 8 months? and when i do hydro i veg only for 1 week...should i be flowering these for only 2 weeks.,.,.sorry, i couldn't resist


 
LMAO! I knew somebody would respond with such a query  and since you already know the answer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 1, 2008)

seeker said:
			
		

> I've always been told that you should flower your crops twice as long as you veg them, so if you veg them for a month then flower them for 2 months minimum.


 
My plant had 6.5 months veg time, am I to flower it for 13 months?

:rofl:


Take no notice of what urban myths you hear, flowering time depends on Trichome developement only.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

HIE in order to produce all those buds on that darn tree of yours, you WILL need to flower it for like over a full year LMFAO!

Edit: Just to make myself NOT look like a fool I am aware size of plant doesn't affect flowering time lol


----------



## seeker (Sep 1, 2008)

Ya'll seem to have over looked the last word in the post I made that plainly states (minimum) LOL!


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol true true.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 2, 2008)

seeker said:
			
		

> I've always been told that you should flower your crops twice as long as you veg them, so if you veg them for a month then flower them for 2 months minimum.


 
I dont believe yhere is any truth to this.

Harvest by trichomes color, Vegg time has nothing to do with it.


----------

